# Southern America Cultural Appropriation Thread



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2022)

All together now!

Y'picked a fine time to leave me, Lucille,
I'm being attacked by a huge conga eel,
There's also some badgers,
Attached to my nadgers,
And a wombat is biting my heel,
And it's making me holler and squeal...

(Feel free to make up your own dreadful Country and Western songs...)


----------



## Khafra (Jun 22, 2022)

I thought this thread would be about South America, but I see now it's actually about south America.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 22, 2022)

*is Brazilian frog*
*just watches in confusion and interest, wondering if I've been licked in my sleep*


----------



## ben909 (Jun 22, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> *is Brazilian frog*
> *just watches in confusion and interest, wondering if I've been licked in my sleep*


you have been licked in your sleep, but its likely unrelated to this thread


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2022)

Khafra said:


> I thought this thread would be about South America, but I see now it's actually about south America.


I've changed the title to try and avoid that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 22, 2022)

I was gonna joke and say "*knocks up his cousin*" but would that be appropriate?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 22, 2022)

"Ah 'ave 10 rifles. One ah sleep with. Mah wife ain't one too happy about it tho.."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 22, 2022)

Born and raised in Waynesboro, Georgia right here.

Have I been summoned to speak of the Legends of Uncle Jeff?


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Have I been summoned to speak of the Legends of Uncle Jeff?


I had no idea until you asked, but the answer is clearly yes.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 22, 2022)

Faustus said:


> I had no idea until you asked, but the answer is clearly yes.


So my fathers cousin who Ive always called Uncle Jeff lives right next to me and my parents. He is THE quintessential redneck. Hes got it all Confederate battle flags, around 10 dogs, and is almost constantly drunk on cheap beer and smokes cheap cigarettes. He lives in an old run down trailer. His wife has on multiple occasions has found baby animals in the woods and has raised them. As a result she has raised around 20 squirrels and we have had at least three semi-domesticated deer on the property at various points in time along with a cow. 

On one occasion my brother had to prevent a drunk Jeff who was adamant on sitting in a lit fire from burning himself.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 22, 2022)

well,butter my buns and call me a biscuit: that all just sounds like a hoot and a half! let me just mosey on home real quick and whip us all up a fresh batch of cornbread and i'll be back in two sakes of a lambs tail for this here little hoedown ya'll be having.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 22, 2022)

Can this be considered a Southerner who stutter?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 22, 2022)

Only in 1980s South Carolina will you get a televangelist theme park:


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 6, 2022)

There's a food called a "hush-puppy". It's made of fried corn meal and batter. It's been around for over a hundred years. It's said that the name came from when hunters, fishermen, or other cooks who would fry some basic cornmeal mixture (along with their own dinners of course) and feed it to their dogs to "hush those puppies" during outdoor cook outs.

It's interesting to know how dogs have a role in the history of classic southern meals.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 6, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> There's a food called a "hush-puppy". It's made of fried corn meal and batter. It's been around for over a hundred years. It's said that the name came from when hunters, fishermen, or other cooks who would fry some basic cornmeal mixture (along with their own dinners of course) and feed it to their dogs to "hush those puppies" during outdoor cook outs.
> 
> It's interesting to know how dogs have a role in the history of classic southern meals.


dogs have had a role in human history every since the dogs figured out if they hang around these dumb looking monkey people they'll get some of their food,and the humans figured out that this dangerous animals with daggers for teeth were WAY better hunters than them. millions of years of evolution.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 6, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> dogs have had a role in human history every since the dogs figured out if they hang around these dumb looking monkey people they'll get some of their food,and the humans figured out that this dangerous animals with daggers for teeth were WAY better hunters than them. millions of years of evolution.


Technically yes, but I didn't expect my post about fried corn meal and batter to be interpreted as belittling dogs. There's a first for everything, I guess.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 6, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Technically yes, but I didn't expect my post about fried corn meal and batter to be interpreted as belittling dogs. There's a first for everything, I guess.


it wasn't,though. i'm just a know-it-all with a bias against humanity.


----------

